# Please help me Internet? You're my only hope.



## PyriteHearts

I'm not a tournament player. Most of my army by volume is GW but some is not. I've been looking for a counts as for 40K Chaos Flamers of Tzeentch and I found some that I really liked that might have been part of a kick starter or something similiar. Not a lot were made as far as I know. If anyone has these models and is willing to part with them via eBay I am interested.http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959981913&thumb=1


----------



## Shandathe

Well, the name of the manufacturer is right on them, they are from here. Not a great many updates on that site since, buuuuut it does have the link to where he sold them.

Pure Evil Miniatures: Four Cultists - Cthulhu - Dungeons and Dragons | eBay


Since it looks like he only ever sold 4, maybe try and contact him through eBay to see if he'll make more?


----------

